# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  The Hollyoaks Stars... How They Used To Look!!

## Chris_2k11

*Ok I was bored!!! lol!*  :Big Grin:  *So here's how some of them used to look...*

----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Angeltigger

Some still look the same

----------


## samantha nixon

> Some still look the same


they do dont they

----------


## Angeltigger

Like becca got the same hair just shorter. 

Justin has no hair now

Zara looks the same. 

Tony changed as he cut his hair as that lady in Italy told him to


Steph still looks the same, lee looks the same...

Lisa has changed- her hair kind of the same it just she donât have the fridge (sp) anymore and Ben has changed.

Mandy hair has changed

----------


## Angeltigger

> 


the picture up the top, Zara (girl in Red) - don't you think she looks abit like Mel.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> the picture up the top, Zara (girl in Red) - don't you think she looks abit like Mel.


She does a bit actually!  :Smile:  
Lisa looks soooo young in some of those pics! And Ben's hair!  :EEK!:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

becca's hair looks really nice in that picture

----------


## Angeltigger

and it is nice now.. but it just shorter.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> the picture up the top, Zara (girl in Red) - don't you think she looks abit like Mel.


i thought it was at first. i thought the one next to her was Sophie with Steph and Lee. who is the girl between the one in the red and steph???   :Confused: 

is it Abbie?

----------


## di marco

> i thought it was at first. i thought the one next to her was Sophie with Steph and Lee. who is the girl between the one in the red and steph???  
> 
> is it Abbie?


yeh its abbie
(ps. happy bday for saturday!  :Smile: )

----------


## Luna

OMG lisa looks so young

----------


## di marco

> OMG lisa looks so young


i know, especially in this pic!

----------

